# Ryobi and Craftsman router template ready



## Weth (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello,

I have followed this forum for some time. I have always been able to find my answers here but for some reason it escapes me.

I am a casual wood worker. I have made almost nothing. All work I have done has been modifications. I am interested in starting to do a little more.

I would like add template routing to by abilities. It seams that the router that I have been using is not ready.

I would like to purchase the Fast Joint

Boxes seam like the easiest first thing I could start building. And with this system I could make a few boxes and the jig would "pay" for it's self in the form of Christmas gifts and the like.

This system requires use of a template.

I already have a router table by Ryobi. I like it. For the limited work I have done.

It came with this router R1801M1

I also have a craftsman router that I got 13 years ago. 315-275.

I have included pictures of the routers and table. It seems that the two routers have the same bottom plate.

I am looking for options I have without purchasing or making a new table

Thanks for your help.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

The Fast Joint System includes the templates. It also includes a 3/16" router bit and a guide bushing.
It actually includes everything you need except the router and wood.

Fast Joint Precision Joinery System

Al


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Bill

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

boogalee said:


> The Fast Joint System includes the templates. It also includes a 3/16" router bit and a guide bushing.
> It actually includes everything you need except the router and wood.
> 
> Fast Joint Precision Joinery System
> ...


What the Fast Joint system doesn't provide for is router tables that do not provide a way to mount the guide bushing. That is going to be the challenge for the Ryobi table. Looking at the mount, I wouldn't be surprised if there is an adapter somewhere that could be used, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Weth (Mar 17, 2011)

*3588 Fast-joint™ adapter plate*

Hill Topper is right. That is what I am looking for. My router table does not provide a way that to insert the template bushings.

I can retrofit my router with several systems. These two seem to the the most common.

LEIGH Adaptor - Model 702 (would this work?)
MLCS 9099 Universal Router Plate

However it would not help with the use of a fast joint system.

From what I can tell the Fast Joint recommends this plate for the router tables that do not have a Bench Dog type of plate.

It is called the 3588 Fast-joint™ adapter plate.

It looks like a sheet of plastic with a hole in it.

I do not want to purchase something like that sight unseen. It would wonder how well it would work. It looks like it could get dirt under it easily meaning the bit height would change. Also it looks like it is not fastened to the table so I would be worried about centering it and making sure it does not slip. Centering the thing every time I set up does not sound easy or fun.

I am surprised that their is not one make already for these types of router tables because they are very common.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

You are behind the rock and a hard spot with the router table you have, the Fast Joint System must be done on a table top that is setup for the template guides and that must be on a dead on system, I would suggest you stick with the box joints that you can do on your router table you now have with the OP box joints jigs. then down the road pickup a router table top that you can use for the fast joint systems..(like Rockler table top with the insert plate)

But that's not to say you can do it with the router table you have if you want to take the time to make a holding ring for the table you now have like the one below  they are not to hard to make but it takes time..it must be made right on the button and a press in fit.

=========





Weth said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have followed this forum for some time. I have always been able to find my answers here but for some reason it escapes me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Weth (Mar 17, 2011)

*Humm*

This seams like a market opportunity


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm I must be missing something here because on the fast joint page, they have an adapter plate for tables that don't accept template guides.

The Fast-Joint adapter plate is for routers that do not accept template guide bushings. Install the guide bushing on to the adaptor plate. With the power off, place the adaptor plate on top of your router table, center the bushing guide over your spiral bit, and clamp the adaptor plate to your router table. Now your ready to start using your fast joint system! Made from 3/8" thick PVC material, to provide durability and hold it's flatness. The adapter plate measures 16" x 24" which fits most any router table top.

Fast Joint Precision Joinery System


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

If you have I think a 1 1/4 hole you can use poter cable guide bushings which is probably as close to Idustry standard.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*NEW* Adapter Plate	


The Fast-Joint adapter plate is for routers that do not accept template guide bushings. 
Install the guide bushing on to the adaptor plate. 
With the power off, place the adaptor plate on top of your router table, center the bushing guide over your spiral bit, and clamp the adaptor plate to your router table. Now your ready to start using your fast joint system! Made from 3/8" thick PVC material, to provide durability and hold it's flatness. 
The adapter plate measures 16" x 24" which fits most any router table top.



Fast Joint Precision Joinery System

With FREE shipping ▼
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/fast_joint_system.html


========


----------



## Weth (Mar 17, 2011)

*The Fast-Joint adapter plate is for routers that do not accept template guide bushing*

Does any one have experience with this plate?

How well does it work? Do we have any pictures or videos of it in action? I worry about chips getting under it. Also, How difficult is alignment? Does alignment require special tools? Does it shift during use?

Most of the router tables I come across are harry home owner all like mine. It could save the people who have them.:yes4:

Is their any other options?

Thanks for the help so far.

Weth


----------



## Weth (Mar 17, 2011)

*Woodcraft and Rockler visit*

So I hauled my routers and table to Rockler and Woodcraft. I was basically told that I should have not bought cheap :nono: :nhl_checking:. Well both of these items were gifts and are perfect for what I needed at the time. I do not want to spend $500 just to make some $50 boxes. Oh Well.

I did on my own find that you can purchase a miter lock bit. Which actually will make a seamless joint that is self aligning.

Woodcraft and Rockler did not have one for 1/4" shanks. So I could not purchase form them. I can buy what I need from Amazon and sears online. The sears one I can get with free shipping and 10% off making the total price with tax about $34. Which is a bargain IMO.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Don't waste your money and your time the LM bit is one of the hardest bits to setup and use, take a look at the video below, the OP jig can do many joints not just box joints..

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
http://op.woodgrainonline.com/spacer/indexus.html

see the video on the bottom of the page below for more info on the OP jig
Fast Joint Precision Joinery System


========



Weth said:


> So I hauled my routers and table to Rockler and Woodcraft. I was basically told that I should have not bought cheap :nono: :nhl_checking:. Well both of these items were gifts and are perfect for what I needed at the time. I do not want to spend $500 just to make some $50 boxes. Oh Well.
> 
> I did on my own find that you can purchase a miter lock bit. Which actually will make a seamless joint that is self aligning.
> 
> Woodcraft and Rockler did not have one for 1/4" shanks. So I could not purchase form them. I can buy what I need from Amazon and sears online. The sears one I can get with free shipping and 10% off making the total price with tax about $34. Which is a bargain IMO.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Weth,

I know that BJ's suggestion is not what you want to hear but I recommend that you pay heed. The LM does have the reputation as a "frustration tester" and, when BJ aka "Mr. Jigs" says something is tough after the 98.6% of the time he says things are easy, I'd recommend that you think twice before ignoring his recommendation.

Jim


----------



## Weth (Mar 17, 2011)

*Funny*

:lol: :lol: I had two funny things happen today. First, a friendly neighbor of mine gave me an extended loan on a hobby grade Rockler router table and plunge router with a 1/2 shank. Second with that loan came a Lock Mortise Bit.

I saw the jig that BJ recommended and it looks like something I can make.

I am going to give it a try.

Also, I am going to try the bit too.

Weth


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

If you still want to give the LM bit a shot, here's a little tick I can up with that may help but it's still test and fit thing..

If you mark the edge on the bit with a good marker you can use it for a center point to line up the stock on, forget the cutter just use the mark, than mark your stock on dead center..if the bit up or down to get it right on the mark than move the fence forward a bit for the cuts and than back to make the last cut, by the way this little trick works on all 3 sizes of LM bits..

good luck with yours 

======


----------



## Weth (Mar 17, 2011)

*Box*

Here is the result of my first box.

Not perfect but pretty nice


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a Fast Joint Type system, but it was made and sold by Woodline Woodline USA - Woodworking, Router Bits, Woodworking Tools. It is easy to use, but it does require that the right guide bushing be used and the bushing needs to be perfectly centered with the router bit for it to work correctly. A centering tool is available for doing this that is included when purchasing newer routers, but can also be purchased separately. It consists of a straight 1/4 or 1/2" shaft with a cone attached to one end of it. My package from Woodline included one of these tools. To use it you first install the router guide bushing in your router, then insert this shaft with the cone into the router collet until the cone engages the hole in the bushing, pushing the bushing into the centered position. You then tighten the router collet, holding the bushing centered with the collet. Now tighten the nut on the bushing to lock it into place. You can then loosen the router collet, remove the centering tool and replace it with the router bit. This router jig requires the bushing to be centered around the router collet to work correctly, but it does not require the router to be centered in the router table. Any router and any table will work OK as long as the router collet is the correct size for the router bit. 

It looks like your router in the 2 pictures on the right can easily be fitted with an adapter to allow use of the bushings that are provided with this fixture. My router with this type of base is a Makita and I found one of these adapters in the Makita display of my local lumber yard while looking for a new router bit. The 2 screws in the tabs on the opposite sides of the hole in the base of router are for attaching this adapter. It is nothing more than a round piece of aluminum of the correct diameter with a hole in the center that takes these standard bushings. Makita isn't the only company that makes these adapters. Ryobi, Porter Cable, and others also offer them and all that I have seen are identical in their design and dimensions, so any one of them made by any brand should fit your router OK, and they will replace the need for that adapter plate that you are concerned about.

I see that you have already successfully made a box (looks very nice). I'm just offering suggestions should you decide that you want to go farther with different types of joints.

Charley


----------

